
Finally a good place to put your Bitcoin - matt_the_bass
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-06-18/bitcoin-custodianship-opens-new-doors-for-investors
======
Newtsrock
Hmm this is intriguing, unfortunately I won't invest in something as volatile
as Bitcoin :/

~~~
sonkol
Fortunately I invested in something so volatile. I don't need now to be
worried about money.

